# istgt problems with windows server 2008 R2 initiator



## Boeri (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi,

I'm currently running the following freebsd version


```
[root@freebsd ~]# uname -a
FreeBSD freebsd 9.0-RELEASE-p3 FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE-p3 #0: Tue Jun 12 02:52:29 UTC 2012     root@amd64-builder.daemonology.net:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

with the latest istgt port

```
[root@freebsd ~]# pkg_version -v | grep istgt
istgt-20111008_2                    =   up-to-date with port
```


```
[LogicalUnit1]
TargetName V1
Mapping PortalGroup1 InitiatorGroup1
AuthGroup AuthGroup1
UnitType Disk
QueueDepth 64
#  QueueDepth 0
LUN0 Storage /dev/zvol/tank/zvol01 1024GB
```

Connections with linux initiators are no problem, no errors and fast.

However, connections from windows initiators are horrible. I'm testing with the same LUN (stored on ZFS). Unacceptable slow and log is full with errors like 


```
Jul 19 18:47:00 freebsd istgt[2246]: Login from iqn.1991-05.com.microsoft:win-aukh83dl341 (192.168.230.4) on iqn.2007-09.jp.ne.peach.istgt:v1 LU1 (192.168.230.101:3260,1), ISID=400001370001, TSIH=12, CID=1, HeaderDigest=off, DataDigest=off
Jul 19 18:47:00 freebsd istgt[2246]: istgt_iscsi.c: 859:istgt_iscsi_write_pdu_internal: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write() failed
Jul 19 18:47:00 freebsd istgt[2246]: istgt_iscsi.c:3082:istgt_iscsi_transfer_in_internal: ***ERROR*** iscsi_write_pdu() failed
Jul 19 18:47:00 freebsd istgt[2246]: istgt_iscsi.c:3447:istgt_iscsi_task_response: ***ERROR*** iscsi_transfer_in() failed
Jul 19 18:47:00 freebsd istgt[2246]: istgt_iscsi.c:4967:sender: ***ERROR*** iscsi_task_response() failed on iqn.2007-09.jp.ne.peach.istgt:v1,t,0x0001(iqn.1991-05.com.microsoft:win-aukh83dl341,i,0x400001370001)
```

I didn't had this issue before, but since a couple of days I installed the latest freebsd 9 release dvd and updated to the latest ports. Before I was running a custom build kernel and freebsd 9 current release from 2011.


----------



## aoyama (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

Please try istgt-20120726. You can download it from blog or apply by hand the patch.
PR 170192
or wait the commit of the ports.


----------

